# Who hunts out of State



## durell (Jun 28, 2009)

I hunted local for years but a few years ago I started hunting Mississippi. A good friend of mine farms out there and the hunting does not compare. Its hard to get up in  the morning locally to shoot at woodies and a few mallards. I took a friend of mine went with me last year and said he was never going back to Guntersville, Al . That seems to be were most hunters from Ga go. I went there for a while but said there had to be a better way....... So I was just wondering who in this forum leaves this state and were do you go. Also if you hunt just local and are addicted. Just try to get out to the flyway. You will really be messed up!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jun 28, 2009)

We hut local but also make 1-2 trips out of state per year usually Arkansas or Louisiana.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 28, 2009)

I like to hunt back home in NYS where we shoot a load of mallards, blacks, woodies, pintails, teal and so on...


----------



## Mark K (Jun 28, 2009)

Durell, no truer words have been spoken. I've got news for you though - head over one more state. I hunted MS for four years before joining a lease in Arkansas last year. I could not believe the difference in MS and AR. Alot of it has to do with location, but the only way I'll leave this lease is when God decides I've killed enough. My son gives up youth season here to go out there for work weekend. He'ld rather hunt there than here anyday - but we settle for the Woodducks when we can't make the trip. I hunted 19 days and my son hunted 13 out there last year.


----------



## turkeys101 (Jun 28, 2009)

never have,never will.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jun 28, 2009)

Mark K said:


> Durell, no truer words have been spoken. I've got news for you though - head over one more state. I hunted MS for four years before joining a lease in Arkansas last year. I could not believe the difference in MS and AR. Alot of it has to do with location, but the only way I'll leave this lease is when God decides I've killed enough. My son gives up youth season here to go out there for work weekend. He'ld rather hunt there than here anyday - but we settle for the Woodducks when we can't make the trip. I hunted 19 days and my son hunted 13 out there last year.


What part of MS and what part of AR?


----------



## Mark K (Jun 28, 2009)

Dundee, MS.

In between Harrisburg and Jonesboro AR.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 29, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> What part of MS and what part of AR?



Suffice it to say, Mr. K is in one of the finest Duck Clubs in AR....... they kill em.


----------



## chase870 (Jun 29, 2009)

I hunt Canada ,North Dakota,Tennesee, Louisiana, and anywhere else I can afford to and find birds. I dont know what this year will hold with the economy in the shape that its in


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 29, 2009)

I usually hunt out of state once or twice per season, but hunt the rest of the weekends in-state.

I hunted LA and AR last year.  Have LA trips planned for this year and maybe IL.


----------



## dognducks (Jun 29, 2009)

I usually go 3 or 4 times a year. Hoping this year to make it out to Arkansas 5 or 6 times.


----------



## devolve (Jun 29, 2009)

Jonesboro AR every year


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey I hunt out of state a lot, oh wait a minute, that is with you and Illhtr77.  Thats why we post pics of dead fowl and say they were from Ga.(supposedly)


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 29, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> Hey I hunt out of state a lot, oh wait a minute, that is with you and Illhtr77.  Thats why we post so many pics of dead fowl and say they were from Ga.(supposedly)



Yea, cuz if you don't post pics, then you really don't kill any.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Left overs!*



Nitro said:


> Suffice it to say, Mr. K is in one of the finest Duck Clubs in AR....... they kill em.


Let Mr. K and the other members they are invited to come eat with us one evening. They are killing the birds that got buy while we were reloading. Brookings has been the last known position of a many a mallards the past 2 or 3 years. Not many make it out.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 30, 2009)

We appreciate it. Just keep letting the ones with the shiny things on their legs go by. I'm assuming y'all are talking about Illinois hunting? Did y'all have a lot of frozen days as well? Last year opening weekend was froze solid. We were shooting ducks on ice.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Brookings Arkansas*



Mark K said:


> We appreciate it. Just keep letting the ones with the shiny things on their legs go by. I'm assuming y'all are talking about Illinois hunting? Did y'all have a lot of frozen days as well? Last year opening weekend was froze solid. We were shooting ducks on ice.


Brookings is north of you, in the south west corner of Clay county. Our timber is bordered by Dave Donaldson and the Black River. Not too many frozen days in Illinois this year. Same as you we shot ducks that landed on ice in Arkansas. Good luck this year.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jun 30, 2009)

I do not go as much anymore - mainly travel out of state to deer hunt.  I usually go to Arkansas, Montana and Kentucky for waterfowl.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 30, 2009)

I make the occasional trip out of state for a Waterfowl hunt.......


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 1, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I make the occasional trip out of state for a Waterfowl hunt.......


 
When was the last time you shot a duck (or goose) in GA?


----------



## Nitro (Jul 1, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> When was the last time you shot a duck (or goose) in GA?



Last year. I have a swamp about 1 mile from the house where I shoot Wood Ducks...

I killed two banded Canada Geese off of it in Jan 2008......they were locals..


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 1, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Last year. I have a swamp about 1 mile from the house where I shoot Wood Ducks...
> 
> I killed two banded Canada Geese off of it in Jan 2008......they were locals..



Still scared to come up with Lee and I for some hot Lanier huntings? 

On topic:

I hunted MO the last two and I will probably hit that or AR this year along with a proposed trip to east coast for some sea monsters and I am looking towards Argentina next spring.  

I am not a great caller but I shoot and hide passably so I really try to get a good trip out of state.  If not, I end up with alot of fun but not much to show for it in the hills here.  Ducks don't climb mountains and Lanier sucks.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 1, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Last year. I have a swamp about 1 mile from the house where I shoot Wood Ducks...


 
My kind of local weekend.  What was that address again?


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 15, 2009)

Nitro, do you have any locations of WMA's (wildlife managment area) where you go? I want to go out of state some, but the "other" websites around the country dont think highly of you asking questions about there home turf. I want to try Biyou Metro in arkansas, but when i asked a few folks on "other" boards, i got a beatdown of good porportions.  PM me if you can brother..we're all in this game together. And any pro's or con's of metro. I hear its east to kill ducks, but hard to navigate. 
I have a 14 foor john boat with a old 9.9 sea horse. Heckuva boat, and will scout for days. Im willing to scout, just some boat ramp pro's and cons. 
Anyone else that knows of good wma's feel free to chirp in (no pun intended) 
Crabby


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 16, 2009)

I think you are speaking of the Bayou Meto. Opening day there will be 2 to 3 thousand hunter and 3 to 4 hundred all days after that. Take your insect repellent and a GPS, lots of streams and waterways (would not want a newbie to get lost). The duck numbers depend on the mast crop and the water levels. I don't know of anybody that likes to speak to openly about their spots and I havent told you anything that you couldnt find on your own. Just do a little research. Good luck.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yall need to talk to Jerkbait, he's the "OOS" god.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 16, 2009)

ithanks for the informstion. i dont know if i can go this year or not, but i am being layed off, but id like to.  got to see what the job is doing come winter.  i do know that them arkansas hunters kill them good. 
i got a friend who belongs to a lease club there. he called me one day and wanted me to go there. should i go>? i think its a bit driving long drive there and back. dont know if these old bones can hanlde it. 
any other areas closer to georgia that do good. all i know s swamps and the coast. the coast is tough without good bird on the push south. thanks


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 16, 2009)

id say go ahead and drive, it'll be worth it


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 16, 2009)

ruger, you the one on the left or right in your picture. i take you if you want to go with me there. spli gast 50/50


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 16, 2009)

im to the right, thats my great uncle to the left, and sounds good, but ill have to see whats goin on then, im in the process of job searchin and dont know where ill be, pm me w/ details


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 16, 2009)

Crabbybill 
I have to say that if you get a chance to go you should go. I'm in a club by the Dave Donaldson. It is so much fun to see the sky black with ducks.  I have hunted all over the state. If i were you i would try Shirey Bay/ Rainy Brake. It is not as big as the metro, but you can kill ducks. During the week no one hunts it. Also, look at the White River National Refuge, if the water is there so will the ducks. There are tons of places to go. I know that Big Lake is a good place. If you have a GPS you can get the coordinates from the AGFC website. They will lead you to all the blinds. But, i have to warn you that; the locals think that the own the blinds. 
Last year a group of hunters were in a blind, the blind had decoys out, they got in the blind like they should have. Then the locals that left the decoys came up in their boat and demanded the group to get out of the blind. The guy had a pistol and told them to get out. So the guys did. I don't know if i would have gotten out, because i had a shotgun and the guy had a pistol. I do know one thing,  i would have a conversation with that guy when he got back to the ramp. But, don't let me scare you. If you go a day early and scout you will kill ducks. 
If you need any info just let me know. You can find information on the AGFC site that will give you maps to each WMA.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 16, 2009)

CB maybe it would be best if you stayed in Ga. That is a long ride and tough hunting. As old as you seem to be it sounds as though you could become a liability. Be careful out there on the coast as well.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 16, 2009)

Im old but not dead friend. I been o tunica a few times and this was back when they had ducks landing int he fountains. true story. I killd one or two in my day friend, but i aint too old to travel. your welcome to go if you need to get out of georgia.
i like making new akwanetences to hunt with. It is all about the felowship and comroderie. 
bill


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 16, 2009)

crabby bill...... spelling goes a long way

with ugabulldog56s new boat, my connections and expertise, i will be the OOS king this year.

* now excepting paypal for hunts in arkansas and at lake reelfeets


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 16, 2009)

Spelling aint great friend, but i love life anyway. If you got to pick on people who dont know how to operate computers that good, then you got a lot of problems my man.

I woudn not make to much fun friend, im old enufgh to tell you that it always come back and bite you in the buttocks.


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 16, 2009)

just imagine life if spelling was great mr. crabs


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 16, 2009)

i imagine i'd probably drive on of them super uped in thr air trucks with them fancy chrome smoke stacks on it friend. 

as it stands, i do day to day, and stay in school friend. 

i did a little time in the pokey for aiding and abetting a known fugitive, she was a woman who did things for me on the side, and caught me wanting to get en there some and with a bad check or two. after that, i lost my job as a security gard with a prety good known vacation resort in tybee island. Spelling is good my friend, so stay in school and quit making too much fun of folks. 

i know how to read, but it dont get from my head to the paper too good.

o.k. Enuff of me and spelling. I came here to talk ducks. My nephew showed me how to get on the intranet and did this as a favorite places.

Now we gonnein to hunt or what boys. It is summer, but winter is then. Cant' wait for them boys.


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 16, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> i imagine i'd probably drive on of them super uped in thr air trucks with them fancy chrome smoke stacks on it friend.
> 
> as it stands, i do day to day, and stay in school friend.
> 
> ...



= fail.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 16, 2009)

not sure i know what you mean, but i am sorry if i did some thing wrong friend. and pass or fail it dont too much matter. spelling ok this time ? 

and i was kidding about the pokey friend, i was being funny, trying to kept up with thejokes all about.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 17, 2009)

Every chance I get.  Kill them here, kill them there, kill them everywhere.  Its a problem.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 17, 2009)

What is this, English class? I wish people would worry about other things than spelling. You know what the man was referring to. Just answer the man's question or don't answer the question. Leave people alone! What are you an English teacher?


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 18, 2009)

what are you the internet police? 

pack on a few more years or a thousand more posts here and you to will see the way.....


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 18, 2009)

No. I just wish folks would worry about other things besides spelling and grammar.  I just wanted to help a person that can't use a computer well.  What does age have to do with it?  I did not come at you or single you out. I simply stated that people on these forums concern themselves with minute things, instead of concentrating on the big picture. If you understand what the author is writing then answer the question, but if you can't go to another post.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 18, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> Nitro, do you have any locations of WMA's (wildlife managment area) where you go? I want to go out of state some, but the "other" websites around the country dont think highly of you asking questions about there home turf. Crabby



Careful Bud..Trust me be very careful...

Don't even try that through a PM trust me..


----------



## clent586 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dang it is nice today.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 18, 2009)

clent586 said:


> Dang it is nice today.



Heat'en up real nice out there ain't it.. 

Hang around for a little while we're getting educated "Lesson for today. How one should act in and around the waterfowl forum." Word of the day is "mistaken". Some are having more trouble than other's.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 18, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Careful Bud..Trust me be very careful...
> 
> Don't even try that through a PM trust me..



listen...heed this advice


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 18, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> listen...heed this advice


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry. I did not mean to start anything. I just have some bad experiences on forum with people trying to tell people how they should type. Again i'm truly sorry to start anything.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 19, 2009)

thnks duckcuter , you welcome in my boat anytime. seem good guy to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2009)

Still haven't received my teal tags, GSU, if I don't get 'em soon, I want my $$$ back.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 19, 2009)

i dont know if they offer refunds


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Anybody heard out'a crab lately?


----------



## killa84 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've been to Stuttgart Arkansas, Realfoot Lake Tennesse, Marks Mississippi. The Mississppi trip was most successful. We got a lot of ducks and a great variety. We booked a trip to Tichnor Arkansas for this year. Anyone every hunted there?


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Sur-A-Shot Duck Club out of Arkansas, we were wrapped up with duck there! Also some private land in AR.  Had a blast literally! Like you said, it's hard to get up and hunt locally when you've hunted one of the flyways!  Reelfoot Lake,  and the Mississippi in Wisconsin!  You should have seen all the Cans up there!  We saw 100,000 at least, the season being closed on em last year really ruined our trip! Thats all that decoyed and buzzed around us all day, Cans Cans, and more Cans!

I'd say Arkansas had to be my most successful!!!! Can't wait to go back!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 28, 2009)

Well back to this threads original intentions...............I'll be in the bootheel of Southeast Missouri.......Thanksgivin and Christmas....and oh boy I can't wait!


----------



## Jaker (Sep 19, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Let Mr. K and the other members they are invited to come eat with us one evening. They are killing the birds that got buy while we were reloading. Brookings has been the last known position of a many a mallards the past 2 or 3 years. Not many make it out.



You hunt at brookings? We normally stay at a buddys cabin up there by the river when we go up to hunt. Its got a lot of birds in the area if you know how to hunt em


----------

